# New retic group



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

I worked out a trade so I could get a new retic group with another member in the hobby. Here they are:


















































The group is 4 retics...Now before I show everyone this 4th frog hear me out. In no way do I plan on line breeding this frog or ever keep it in a group with another one like it. I do not view this as line breeding and can not see the need to cull it either. I understand that if it was in the wild it would not live. However, this frog wasn't born in the wild so I see no reason not to care for it just because its an "odd ball" dart frog.


----------



## Darts15 (Jun 5, 2011)

Beautiful frogs man! Good luck with them!


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

*frogsNew retic groupVery nic frgs*

very nice frogs you got there. Good luck breeding them. When you can, could you tell me how difficult they are?

One of my favorites!


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Is the last frog an albino?


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Beautiful retics....good luck with them! You should line breed that last one...call it the bloody ghost morph...jk jk jk


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

hypostatic said:


> Is the last frog an albino?


Yes, that retic is albino


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Cool, I think I've read that albino darts have a lower survival rate in the hobby, is this true?


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

hypostatic said:


> Cool, I think I've read that albino darts have a lower survival rate in the hobby, is this true?


Yes, that is true that they may not live to long...however I know that with the retics someone has gotten them past a year which I am hoping to do as well. It also seems that they are dwarfed too.


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Awesome frogs, glad to hear you found another group.. (not sure if you got my pm)
Keep us posted on that Albino, I'd love to see pics as it ages! 

Chris


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

awesome group! looking to pick up a group myself from UE.. cant wait to see that albio grow


----------



## poison beauties (Mar 1, 2010)

Congrats, Albino retics have lived past a year easy, Bred and I know Rich had an aadult albino, I believe its in his book. No need to cull it, while I see no need to further breed for the trait others do. Its your choice man......The albino looks a bit frail so it may not make it to that point. I dont know if I would have moved it this young.

Michael


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

poison beauties said:


> Congrats, Albino retics have lived past a year easy, Bred and I know Rich had an aadult albino, I believe its in his book. No need to cull it, while I see no need to further breed for the trait others do. Its your choice man......The albino looks a bit frail so it may not make it to that point. I dont know if I would have moved it this young.
> 
> Michael


I agree, I was surprised how small they were when he shipped them...all I can do now though is give them lots of springs and hope for the best!!!


----------



## poison beauties (Mar 1, 2010)

Well good luck with them, They are a very great addition to any collection. Most have kept retics back in morphing tubs till they hit the 4-5 months oow mark. I usually didnt hand them off until 6 months and even then I preferred to hand out probable pairs or trios. Looking the pics Id guess they are UE line. Ive seen a slight difference in a few different lines here as far as pattern and the amount of red.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

poison beauties said:


> Well good luck with them, They are a very great addition to any collection. Most have kept retics back in morphing tubs till they hit the 4-5 months oow mark. I usually didnt hand them off until 6 months and even then I preferred to hand out probable pairs or trios. Looking the pics Id guess they are UE line. Ive seen a slight difference in a few different lines here as far as pattern and the amount of red.


No, they are from a lot older line than that


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

Nice retics, Chris! I have an albino one myself I picked up a few years ago at Frog Day (might be from the same line as yours). He's smaller than the other retics, but he's also wicked cool and doesn't seem to have any problems getting around.

Best of luck. Let me know if you ever need any springs. =) I always have a bunch for my tiny guys.

Best,
Ash


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Nice retics, Chris! I have an albino one myself I picked up a few years ago at Frog Day (might be from the same line as yours). He's smaller than the other retics, but he's also wicked cool and doesn't seem to have any problems getting around.
> 
> Best of luck. Let me know if you ever need any springs. =) I always have a bunch for my tiny guys.
> 
> ...


Thanks Ash! I hope all of them do well since they were shipped so small. Hopefully they wont be to stressed out and will make it...by the way I live in DC now


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Some more pictures:


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

I will ask this here as well.

Is there a difference between albino and 'white foot'? 

Heres my white foot, you can see the albino characteristics, with a flash you even see the pink in the eyes




























BTW she is producing good eggs


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

She is sweat!!!!!! Congrats on the eggs!!!

Chris; congrats on the new frogs they are awesome lookin! 



D3monic said:


> I will ask this here as well.
> 
> Is there a difference between albino and 'white foot'?
> 
> ...


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

D3monic said:


> I will ask this here as well.
> 
> Is there a difference between albino and 'white foot'?
> 
> ...


----------



## poison beauties (Mar 1, 2010)

Mike yours may just be another albino line, There have been quite a few albino retics pop up and they all vary in color. red eyes are the only thing that stays true.

I have heard of a few traits in reticulata popping up it just may be the line or locale.


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

poison beauties said:


> Mike yours may just be another albino line, There have been quite a few albino retics pop up and they all vary in color. red eyes are the only thing that stays true.
> 
> I have heard of a few traits in reticulata popping up it just may be the line or locale.


Could they be a hypomelanistic line? Looks like they still have some black, just less than normal.


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

Very nice looking fros Chris. I love the looks of these, but I need to get more experience under my belt before I even think about them. Someday though......

Zac


----------



## SavannaZilla (Jan 19, 2011)

Beautiful frogs! I have always wanted some. And that albino is awesome!


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

Herpderp! I didn't realize you'd moved, Chris.  Sorry, I'm a little out of touch!

Please keep us posted on how these guys do. They are great little frogs and I hope you enjoy them!

Best,
Ash


----------



## MrFusion (Jul 18, 2011)

Beautiful frogs, but isn't albinism generally a sign of severe inbreeding?


----------



## slim (Sep 1, 2008)

Amazing photos. Retics are my most coveted frog. Seeing yours makes me want them even more, its killing me.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

poison beauties said:


> Well good luck with them, They are a very great addition to any collection. Most have kept retics back in morphing tubs till they hit the 4-5 months oow mark. I usually didnt hand them off until 6 months and even then I preferred to hand out probable pairs or trios. Looking the pics Id guess they are UE line. Ive seen a slight difference in a few different lines here as far as pattern and the amount of red.


This Retic group is from the early 90's...Robb Melacon's line. All retics are doing great still and haven't lost one yet!!!


----------

